# SHENZHEN | Ruiwan Building | 225m | 50 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

瑞湾大厦：前海湾区的城市会客厅 / Aedas – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1z54y1s7CF?from=search&seid=6412353307723378679


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-06 by 摩天圳

(right one)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-18 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

21-10-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more round edges


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-07 by acbert


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

many round edges


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

It's been well over a month since the last update on the Ruiwan Bulding in Shenzhen's Bao'an District.
Here's a fantastic 4k aerial xigua video screenshot from a day or few ago capturing the skyline of Bao'an district. The Ruiwan building is the in the centre and it has just topped out. It still has two cranes cladding has almost reached the top
There needs to be a status change to T/O.
 😎 🌇🏯⛱


https://www.ixigua.com/7103847073652572702?logTag=2bfebd06b98b8ad6ebd9


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/06/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

I've just found this excellent close up photo taken and posted a few days ago on Weibo by a user who goes by this name in Chinese characters. 忙忙碌碌1 





__





Sina Visitor System






weibo.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-24 by zehua23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------

